# Any good videos on set construction?



## JohnSB (Mar 10, 2013)

Anybody know of any good video sources for teaching kids set contruction techniques? It's getting old having to teach every single step, process and technique to the kids, I'm ending up doing a lot of set construction by myself just so I can get things done. Kids these days have no clue how to handle a paint brush or roller, or drive a screw, let alone how to build a flat. I'm hoping to put some links out there for the kids so they can learn something over the summer for next year. They're seriously cutting into my beer drinking time....


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 10, 2013)

I think your efforts are in vain to try and give them videos. Either they won't watch them, or if they do they'll still need a refresher when they come into the shop and start doing things for the first few times. You may have better luck setting a day aside to walk students through the shop and show them the more common tools and techniques they'll need to know, and then have them try those out.

My experience is that students learn scenic construction and painting best by doing it. The only benefit books or videos are is to people who already know their way around the shop and are looking for further training on something they already know at least a bit about.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't sell them short. My kids were the same way. Couldn't drive in a screw and 6 months in, they are great. Some I know still shouldn't do certain things. And detail work I still do, but repetition will get it in their heads. Plus I agree a video, even if it sticks won't teach anything because you have to actually have your hands on it to understand what you're doing. It took them forever to understand they were slipping off screws because they weren't staying in the same plane, and were trying to drive at a bad angle.


Via tapatalk


----------



## JohnSB (Mar 10, 2013)

josh88 said:


> Don't sell them short. My kids were the same way. Couldn't drive in a screw and 6 months in, they are great. Some I know still shouldn't do certain things. And detail work I still do, but repetition will get it in their heads. Plus I agree a video, even if it sticks won't teach anything because you have to actually have your hands on it to understand what you're doing. It took them forever to understand they were slipping off screws because they weren't staying in the same plane, and were trying to drive at a bad angle.
> 
> 
> Via tapatalk



I work as the tech director as a supplemental position, which basically means I do it for a little beer money. I want them to have at least a few skills before we start, I just don't have the time to teach them all, and I can't afford to keep redoing set pieces, and the money for materials is scarce. Not to mention I have a real job and another part time job. There's no Drama courses taught at this school, and shop classes are not mandatory anymore. I'm just looking for any way to give them a head start, I want the set to be more their work than mine.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 10, 2013)

I would recommend books, as opposed to video. The Illustrated Theatre Production Guide (my personal favorite book for tech fundamentals) is a very understandable and accessible book.Illustrated Theatre Production Guide: John Ramsey Holloway, John Holloway: 9780240812045: Amazon.com: Books


Plus, a book can never be pulled off Youtube and generally contain more acceptable methods and reliable information.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 10, 2013)

I still say you can do 2- 4 days with some scrap wood and spend them focusing on doing the same stuff over and over again for however long you have them. A couple, of intensive days where you hammer in the important stuff does a world of wonder. Screwing butt joints, gluing and nailing short pieces etc. we used to teach grad students the same way. A video as summer homework won't make any impact unless you have a dedicated kid who will really watch it, and that kid is probably a better worker to begin with. Without being there with them they'll watch it while the tv is on, or talking to someone, and then you still have to give them the same information in person to show them how to do it with the tools in hand. Sacrificing some of the time at the beginning saves you hours of your own time later. At least that's what I've found working with inner city students, suburban students, boarding school students, and summer camps.


Via tapatalk


----------



## JohnSB (Mar 10, 2013)

josh88 said:


> I still say you can do 2- 4 days with some scrap wood and spend them focusing on doing the same stuff over and over again for however long you have them. A couple, of intensive days where you hammer in the important stuff does a world of wonder. Screwing butt joints, gluing and nailing short pieces etc. we used to teach grad students the same way. A video as summer homework won't make any impact unless you have a dedicated kid who will really watch it, and that kid is probably a better worker to begin with. Without being there with them they'll watch it while the tv is on, or talking to someone, and then you still have to give them the same information in person to show them how to do it with the tools in hand. Sacrificing some of the time at the beginning saves you hours of your own time later. At least that's what I've found working with inner city students, suburban students, boarding school students, and summer camps.
> 
> 
> Via tapatalk



Yeah, I don't have that kind of time. I'd be lucky to have 6 hrs on a Saturday. Most kids do 3 or 4 activities, and that's not counting what they do outside of school. There just isn't the time. I'm hoping for a couple of kids that can work without supervision. I am going to get with the Art and Shop teacher to try and recruit, but they have to pay to play.


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 10, 2013)

JohnSB said:


> I'm hoping for a couple of kids that can work without supervision. I am going to get with the Art and Shop teacher to try and recruit, but they have to pay to play.



That sounds like bad juju to me for a K12 setting.

Are you sure you should be accepting this work if you know you will have limited labor and will be committing limited time yourself for the build process?


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 11, 2013)

JohnSB said:


> Anybody know of any good video sources for teaching kids set construction techniques? ...


How to build a flat
How to build a stage platform
You'll have to judge for yourself the suitability and appropriateness for your intended purpose.

See also the thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...high-school-technical-theater-how-videos.html .
.


----------



## JohnSB (Mar 11, 2013)

MNicolai said:


> That sounds like bad juju to me for a K12 setting.
> 
> Are you sure you should be accepting this work if you know you will have limited labor and will be committing limited time yourself for the build process?



I'm about the only one with theatre experience, the tools, the time (limited), and the set construction experience. Plus I'm willing to do it. I just have to find any extra advantage and resource I can.


----------



## Sayen (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not clear on your setting - is this a classroom, or a club type setting?

Generally students won't learn anything unless they do it themselves. For some disciplines this is easier to manage - a math teacher can teach a skill, and they can all practice on paper. Tech theater is a little trickier. I've found it very useful to talk to local contractors when I see them finishing up a home remodel or some such. Most will let me pull up with a pickup and grab lumber out of their trash bin. I still have to buy quality wood for sets, but I get some good stuff for free, especially unusual materials like 6x6 or even some awesome wooden i-beams. With the scrap wood, I assign projects where the students have to replicate something used in theater - a flat, a stair unit, a platform, whatever I want to build that year. Teach them once, modeling the build, and then let them go to town. They'll learn more doing it themselves, and if they screw up or suck at it you're only wasting scrap materials. It's much easier to cruise around a group of, say, 30 techs, building mock flats for the first time and correct techniques than it is to manage 30 newbies scrambling all over a set the public will see.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 13, 2013)

JohnSB said:


> I'm hoping for a couple of kids that can work without supervision. I am going to get with the Art and Shop teacher to try and recruit, but they have to pay to play.



Two things. In a school setting, they are there to learn, so I would say "a couple of kids with *limited *supervision." One of the reasons that an educational facility is allowed to have minors work with power tools is that they are considered being apprenticed in some fashion. However, they are still minors and not experienced labor. Plus, even if they show exceptional skills, they do not have all the required experience to know how to handle all situations. 

Following that train of thought, I like the idea of bringing on other staff to help you get them started, especially the shop teacher for construction. I don't know what you mean by "pay to play" in that regards (aren't they salaried?). If you were able to have other qualified teachers to get the students up on their skills, that could save you over the rest of the season. Also, you want to identify those talented students and pair them up with others who are still learning. 

Overall, I agree with most everyone that the only way that they will succeed is to get hands on. I understand breaking the ice with videos so they understand the basic concepts of what you intend to accomplish once they get their hands on. Do you have the option of doing a summer workshop? What I'm thinking is that if you were able to get them some of the basics before the season started, then you would be less stressed. After all, some of the other extra-curricular activities will start before the school year (marching band, football), why not get a head start as well?


----------



## lwinters630 (Mar 14, 2013)

I am just going to Laugh out Loud as I just finished a session for a build at a high school.

Sometimes I feel that all I do is stand in the middle of the stage with one foot nailed to the ground and the other walking in circles trying to keep everyone on task and answering a thousand questions.

The director requires all actors and tech students to put in hours building the set. I require that they provide parents so I can group 4 or 5 kids to a parent.

I spend most of my time coaching the parents and student on how to do the particular task, and the rest of my time making sure they actually did it. Often having them redo parts.

I have a select group of tech kids who are great at learning hands on. And a few of skilled carpenters. These are the ones I put on the difficult projects. Many of these tech kids I have brought to skill workshops for rigging and lighting. I hope to bring them to some more every year. These are put on by Chicago Spot Light and hosted at local schools in the areas. It is all hands on and great for the kids.

Most important is the design and inspecting for safety. Every piece is inspect by me before actors are allowed on it or to use it. Including rigging, sets, and lights. 

So tech week starts Saturday for Les Miserable high school edition. We are using the 2010-2012 International style set. 3 story building, moving walls and the awesome barricade. Opening date April 4.


----------



## JohnSB (Mar 14, 2013)

Sayen said:


> I'm not clear on your setting - is this a classroom, or a club type setting?
> 
> Generally students won't learn anything unless they do it themselves. For some disciplines this is easier to manage - a math teacher can teach a skill, and they can all practice on paper. Tech theater is a little trickier. I've found it very useful to talk to local contractors when I see them finishing up a home remodel or some such. Most will let me pull up with a pickup and grab lumber out of their trash bin. I still have to buy quality wood for sets, but I get some good stuff for free, especially unusual materials like 6x6 or even some awesome wooden i-beams. With the scrap wood, I assign projects where the students have to replicate something used in theater - a flat, a stair unit, a platform, whatever I want to build that year. Teach them once, modeling the build, and then let them go to town. They'll learn more doing it themselves, and if they screw up or suck at it you're only wasting scrap materials. It's much easier to cruise around a group of, say, 30 techs, building mock flats for the first time and correct techniques than it is to manage 30 newbies scrambling all over a set the public will see.



It's a high school. We have a thespian troupe, but the "Drama club" is unfunded, meaning the part time choir and theatre director is not paid supplemental for drama club meetings. But we do get to put on two plays every year. I really don't end up with any scraps, I have to sqeeze blood out of turnips, so I buy EXACTLY what I need and no more.


----------



## JohnSB (Mar 14, 2013)

lwinters630 said:


> I am just going to Laugh out Loud as I just finished a session for a build at a high school.
> 
> Sometimes I feel that all I do is stand in the middle of the stage with one foot nailed to the ground and the other walking in circles trying to keep everyone on task and answering a thousand questions.
> 
> ...



Sounds nice. We have an average school stage at best, can't fly much of anything. I'd love to have the kids be able to do more, but as it is now, I have to keep a few from using paint brushes like crayons. I'm going to try and recruit more from the wood working classes and art students next year, but I want to be able for others to learn as well. Just don't have the time or money to do a tech camp or anything.


----------



## Blake (Mar 18, 2013)

*Teaching resources for a stagecraft class*

Does anybody have any good resources for teaching stagecraft? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## josh88 (Mar 18, 2013)

For practical projects as lessons for kids, usitt has these two books which are great.

http://www.usitt.org/store_product.asp?prodid=28
http://www.usitt.org/store_product.asp?prodid=29

They are full of stuff that teachers and professionals have submitted and explained. I've picked up a few things from there.


Via tapatalk


----------

